# largemouth bass tattoo



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

hey guys, finally got my lm tattoo finished after being over a year of being just line work and minor shading   , just thought ide post it to see what everyone thinks, sorry the pictures are kind of bad


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks great. Nice work. That was my first tattoo when I turned 18. Black only. I have a northern pike on my back also. Tats are addicting. Good thing I'm broke.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

That is so awesome!! I love the colors


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Work! cant wait to get more tattoos...but like fishinmagician. I too am broke


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for the positive feedback fellas! im also getting a smallmouth on my inner arm to finish out that sleeve, showing my dedication to bass fishing, and i know tattoos are deffintly expensive, im just glad im blessed with a few good friends who are tattoo artists, makes it alot easier on the wallet


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> thanks for the positive feedback fellas! im also getting a smallmouth on my inner arm to finish out that sleeve, showing my dedication to bass fishing, and i know tattoos are deffintly expensive, im just glad im blessed with a few good friends who are tattoo artists, makes it alot easier on the wallet


just be a real man and get another tattoo of a flathead coming up to eat that largemouth!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

that turned out amazing!! don't worry i do have extra deer meat for you!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> thanks for the positive feedback fellas! im also getting a smallmouth on my inner arm to finish out that sleeve, showing my dedication to bass fishing, and i know tattoos are deffintly expensive, im just glad im blessed with a few good friends who are tattoo artists, makes it alot easier on the wallet


I do as well it helps BIG TIME! I got alot of them for free even and I'm almost sleeved from elbows down and I have a LG Bass on my leg but the water isn't finished yet. On the other leg I want to get a big walleye, 2 perch and some minnows all trying to eat each other with the walleye being at the top of the food chain. I was hardcore into getting them and haven't gotten one in over 2 years I know once I get one it'll be a regular thing again.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

that sounds like a great idea with the walleye and perch kgone, love to see some flix of it when u get it done, and i feel ya on the free tattoos, if i didnt get a few of them myself i prolly wouldnt have as many as i do.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a bad ass tatoo man, I love it.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Why did you go and mark yourself up with a baitfish? I second Korey's idea. Just kidding, nice work!


----------

